Ask HN: What are some books where the reader learns by building one project? - __e__
======
mtmail
Related question from 2 years ago with 200+ comments "Ask HN: What are some
books where the reader learns by building one project?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13660086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13660086)

------
codedrome
I've got a book called Building Django 2.0 We Applications published by Packt.
It consists of several different complete solutions, the first and main one
being a simple IMDB type site.

~~~
vira28
Looked at your repo. Good work mate. Curious, what you working on these days?

------
natpalmer1776
To clarify your ask, are you looking specifically for books that focus around
a single project or just books that use reader projects as the primary
learning tool?

~~~
__e__
around python, django, and web dev

